# honeyprince's art thread | closed/no more



## Benevoir (Aug 20, 2014)

Won't be doing any commissions for a while.​


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 20, 2014)

I would love to have one. I'm not really good with pricing, is 400 TBT enough?



Spoiler:  Reference



As far as personality traits or facial expressions, I really don't care what you want to do or what she is wearing so I don't have anything specific. Feel free to draw her however you would like.


----------



## K a y K a y (Aug 20, 2014)

Oooo, I would love it if you would draw one of my OC's! You can choose which one appeals to you most from my thread, *here*, aaaand I'm not quite sure what to offer for payment.. Ummm, is 200 TBT too low? I can offer more if need be ^_^


----------



## azukitan (Aug 20, 2014)

Do any of these OCs interest you? http://s153.photobucket.com/user/l337ninja1up/library/

I only have 200 TBT to offer. *is dirt-poor on here* :'(


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 20, 2014)

If 200 TBT isn't enough for Azukitan's stuff, I'll throw in 200 TBT for Azu.


----------



## azukitan (Aug 20, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> If 200 TBT isn't enough for Azukitan's stuff, I'll throw in 200 TBT for Azu.



Uwaa~ no need to do that! T0T You should keep the bells and buy art for yourself, Hyogo!

But you have my sincere thanks. You're being way too kind ;w; <3


----------



## Mayor Jessica (Aug 20, 2014)

Could u do one of my mayor? I have a reference on my spoiler but if u need a better one please do tell. Seems like 200 is the on going price if it's not enough please let me know :3 (I promised myself to save up on tbt but ur art is to cute and I just can't lol ^u^)


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply! Safety switch keeps tripping and found the problem just now. OTL

@Noodles_: Sure, I would love to draw her! Do you have any reference for her clothes though?

@azukitan: Nah 200 TBT is fine as payment. Might draw either Red or the eyepatch kid!

@Zaidaa: Kayrii is really cute! 200 TBT is fine with me! (/ v\)

Oh yeah, I'll PM you guys when I finish your piece so you can send me the payment! Once I receive payment I'll post it here/PM you/whatever.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 20, 2014)

Aww I missed out ; A ; Your art is so lovely! >//v/< Keep up the great job!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 20, 2014)

sENPAI NOOO you created this like right around when i was going to bed omg i missed out QQ
next time i shall have enough tbts to commission you qAq


----------



## azukitan (Aug 20, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Sorry for the late reply! Safety switch keeps tripping and found the problem just now. OTL
> 
> @Noodles_: Sure, I would love to draw her! Do you have any reference for her clothes though?
> 
> ...



H'omigosh, thank you for accepting my commission request! Eeeee, so excited right now! *flails* |D <333


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 20, 2014)

Awww I missed out!! I'll offer 300 TBT for my OC Evelyn, if you open again.  ^^


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 20, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> @Noodles_: Sure, I would love to draw her! Do you have any reference for her clothes though?



Yay! Thanks for accepting me! I have no preference on an outfit, so you can put her in anything. I don't think I want like a pink super super girly dress though but that's all. 


Edit: 



Spoiler:  I sort of found an outfit. Hehe.



Maybe something like the eyeball sweater with a plaid skirt? Or something with a similar style. I'm not very picky and I like surprises.


----------



## K a y K a y (Aug 20, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> @Zaidaa: Kayrii is really cute! 200 TBT is fine with me! (/ v\)



Ahh! I'm so glad you like her! XD Thank you for accepting me ^_^ Can't wait to see her! <3


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 20, 2014)

W0W this art is so good. 

Question; do you think you'll know a price range in TBT when you finish this batch?


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow, this is some really nice art! o: I'll definitely be ordering something soon from you once you open up again. uvu


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 20, 2014)

OMG THE H0NEYBABES


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 21, 2014)

@Noodles_: Ah thank you for the ref! I started working on azukitan's commission first so I'll get to yours after I finish!

@Shirohibiki: I'M SORRY weeps I was actually setting up the thread during your stream and was hoping to finish it before it ends... _3」∠)_

@ZanessaGaily: Mmm, I'm still thinking about it. Though I'll probably charge characters with simple designs around 200 TBT maybe? After 2-3 rounds I might have a better idea about pricing by then.

@Stepheroo: I'm laughing so hard at this and I should totes name all completed commissions "HONEYBABES". ;3c

And thank you guys for the sweet compliments!!


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 21, 2014)

Ta-daaa! Finished azukitan's piece! Thank you very much for commissioning me! ( /v\)

Updated the first post and now I'm off to bed.


----------



## azukitan (Aug 21, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Ta-daaa! Finished azukitan's piece! Thank you very much for commissioning me! ( /v\)
> 
> Updated the first post and now I'm off to bed.



oh my god


I'm in love. HE IS PERFECT! Truly. I can't stop staring at this gorgeous piece of art! *Q*
aAAAAaaah, your art is absolutely AMAZING and has made me ridiculously happy today. 
THANK YOU SO MUCH!! *showers you with infinite love and praise* ( ˘ ?˘)♥


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 21, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Awww I missed out!! I'll offer 300 TBT for my OC Evelyn, if you open again.  ^^



Bumping my offer since I'm not sure if you'll be choosing another slot now. ^^

Not sure if you finish all slots and then open them up. ^^


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

MORE HONEYBABES PLS


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 21, 2014)

azukitan's piece is PERFECTION.


I want like five drawings from you! haha


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 22, 2014)

@azukitan: ahaha I'm glad you like it! 

@DrewDiddy1996: Yep, clearing all 3 slots is my top priority before I accept any more. Sorry if I wasn't clear about it! uvu;;

@Stepheroo: STEPH PLS

@Noodles_: Oh gosh thank you! _3」∠)_


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 22, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> @Stepheroo: STEPH PLS



OMG I STALK THIS THREAD FOR YOUR ARTS
I CALL YOU HONEYBABES BUT YOU JUST "PLS" ME?

YOU COME INTO MY VIRTUAL FACE, SPIT ON MY VIRTUAL KINDNESS
ON THIS. THE DAY OF MY DAUGHTER'S WEDDING.


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 29, 2014)

Finished Noodles_'s commission! I, uh, couldn't decide if I wanted the ribbon to stay or not so have both haha. I hope this is the kind of style you want? I try to stray far from girly but... _3」∠)_

@Stepheroo: BECAUSE YOUR DAUGHTER DIDN'T INVITE ME TO HER WEDDING THAT'S WHY weeps profusely


----------



## azukitan (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm falling in love with your art all over again <3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 29, 2014)

Ahhh so cute ;w; *furiously lurks this thread* <33333


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 29, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Finished Noodles_'s commission! I, uh, couldn't decide if I wanted the ribbon to stay or not so have both haha. I hope this is the kind of style you want? I try to stray far from girly but... _3」∠)_
> 
> @Stepheroo: BECAUSE YOUR DAUGHTER DIDN'T INVITE ME TO HER WEDDING THAT'S WHY weeps profusely





Oh god!!! It's absolutely perfect! With bow and without the bow!!!
Thank youuu so much! <3


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 29, 2014)

@azukitan & emmatheweirdo: Thank you very much! //v//

@Noodles_: I'm glad you like it!



I wanted to do something different today so here's my attempt to get back into pixel art. It's been a year since I've done any pixelling so I'm still a little rusty. u__u
It was supposed to be my avatar but I exceeded the canvas size oops.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> @azukitan & emmatheweirdo: Thank you very much! //v//
> 
> @Noodles_: I'm glad you like it!
> 
> ...


ermigod o3o
it looks awesome


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 29, 2014)

What cute pixel art!!! 
You should definitely do commissions for those cuties in the future!


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks guys!! And I'll definitely consider that, Noodles!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 29, 2014)

smooches senpais art a lot u3u <3333


----------



## Stepheroo (Sep 3, 2014)

your pixel art would be super cute for a signature add-on and you could link it to your art thread like a button

overall you're perfect bye


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 6, 2014)

Sorry about the long wait, guys! I'm still finishing up my last pieces of assessments and few exams to do in the next two weeks. 5 exams down, 9 more to go! 

Good news is that I've finished Zaidaa's piece today and now I'm only waiting for the payment. So while that's going on I'm once again accepting (I've decided that I'll be pricing it at 200TBT bells)! This time I'll be expanding the slots to *5 slots*! 

I'm also working on my friend's birthday gift atm and I thought I'll share a small preview of it:



@Shirohibiki: //smooch'd a lot by my hime ♥♥

@Stepheroo: I thought about that too when I realized it that I couldn't use it as an avatar. But then I received a perf signature by milkeh and I didn't want it ruin it ahaha


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 6, 2014)

Wahhhh if I read this right that means your accepting.

I'll edit my form now.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ok so here is my Vampire OC Evelyn..






And here is her gallery if you need better examples of her. ^^

Click Here

I believe your set price is 200 TBT per character. I'll do 250-300 since she's a detailed character.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

That WIP is really good IMO. Love the hair~

And ooh slots! Been lurking for a while o 3 o
Mind drawing my OC? http://sta.sh/28xed6qxijq?edit=1 Much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 6, 2014)

@DrewDiddy1996: Yep! And only 1 character per person (I'll add that to the front post tomorrow)

@Sparkanine: Thank you!

I'm off to bed now that it's 3 am. Somewhere around tomorrow I'll make my decisions and let you guys know.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 6, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> @DrewDiddy1996: Yep! And only 1 character per person (I'll add that to the front post tomorrow)
> 
> @Sparkanine: Thank you!
> 
> I'm off to bed now that it's 3 am. Somewhere around tomorrow I'll make my decisions and let you guys know.



Thanks mate!! ^^

I edited my post. *fingers crossed*


----------



## azukitan (Sep 6, 2014)

OMG, ARE YOU OPEN AGAIN? I hope my eyes aren't deceiving me. I must commission you to draw Blueeee.

http://s153.photobucket.com/user/l337ninja1up/library/Red and Blue

I'll pay 200 TBT + tip C:


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 6, 2014)

Ahhh.. are you open again? Would it be selfish of me to ask for another slot?


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 6, 2014)

Could please draw either my OCs or mayor? :3 Thread right  here. Thank you! <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 6, 2014)

OMG I hope I caught an opening xD My OC please, refs here:



Spoiler



OC-












My OC is very straightforward, blunt, her hair flows lusciously and she actually has sharp looking eyes as opposed to said Chibi like on bottom image, she is always fighting off evil bandits/humans and constantly has a ferocious but beautiful face and is usually in a very casual, but angry pose as she is constantly annoyed by her surroundings. Hope this is detailed enough xD

Edited to only have my OC


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 6, 2014)

Slots are open? ermahgerd


Spoiler: My OC, Ellie (Elizabeth but I call her Ellie)


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you for commissioning me, Zaidaa! I did some experimenting on a new shading style and I think I'll be using it for future commissions.
And I like how the current completed commissions are all primary colours lmao

@azukitan: Is she a bunny or a canine like Red?

@Noodles_: Not at all! ^^

@ZanessaGaily: Is her hair kinda wavy or curly? Just want to confirm before I draw her.

azukitan, ZanessaGaily (kemonomimi babies..) and Kairi-Kitten is on the list!


----------



## Alvery (Sep 7, 2014)

May I commission you to draw my OC?



Spoiler: OC 1 :)









Sorry It's just a pixel  She's a narwhal, by the way  Also, if you're colouring, could you put splotches on her coat, like a actual narwhal? And just to note; her skin is actually white, not normal skin-coloured. Also, for reference, her pigtails are curly, kinda like the chocolate swirls that you put on cakes, if you know what I mean c: Thanks!



If you want, you could refer to some art by the other amazing people on TBT on my thread here.







Spoiler: profile



“Ram ‘em, flip ‘em and TAKE A CHUNK OUTTA THEIR GUTS… or is it the other way ‘round?”

Name: Mukuro

Species: Narwhal

Height: 182 cm with horn, 122cm without

Likes: Ramming things, Adventuring, Violence, Sharks and other related creatures (bullying them, to be exact)

Dislikes: Getting her horn stuck. Not being able to get it out. Being left in that position for extended periods of time. Drifting away attached to ice floes due to the former.

Backstory + Personality: Her real home is much further up north, among the icy seas. Having been orphaned at such a young age that she had no concept of “parents”, she’s grown up without much of a worry in the world, becoming a little too na?ve and carefree, as seen from her constant ramming of objects and getting her horn stuck in them. Having spent most of her life living around a very certain orca pod, she’s learned their mannerisms, culture and way of life (In other words that violence really is the best form of entertainment, sharks are a bunch of silly, loutish fish and that it’s great to be a carnivore). Hence, she’s more than a little bloodthirsty, and takes pleasure in picking on sharks… but since there aren’t many sharks up north, she has to settle for picking on penguins, fishes and occasionally species closely related to sharks, such as rays, and dogfish. She’d gladly take on larger animals if she gets the chance, though. 

After living the majority of her life swimming with orcas, cutting holes in the ice to watch penguins fall through and getting her horn stuck in countless ice floes, she’s gotten a little bored of the “quiet” life. Thus, she decided to set off on an adventure, to the warmer seas down south, where she’ll see new sights, meet new people, probably mutilate someone and most certainly get her horn stuck somewhere.

Trivia: She’s challenged her guardians to fight many times. She’s never won once, but seeing as she usually gets out of said fights alive, that’s an achievement in itself.

She hasn’t been actually adopted by the orca pod, they just see her as someone who follows them around and can put up a good fight.

She somehow got herself stuck vertically upwards in the middle of the tundra. Heaven knows how she got there and back.

She truly believes that fighting and mortally wounding people is something both parties enjoy, and is surprised when her prey tries to run away. After all, the other side never complains when she wins, and if she doesn’t they don’t have much of a reason to!

Alignment: Due to her violent tendencies, she would be somewhat of a wild card, probably even a bit of a bully (understatement), but deep down, she’s just doing what carnivores do: fight, kill, eat, live.

“PUUU! Why do they ALWAYS run away before I kill them!? ”


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 7, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Thank you for commissioning me, Zaidaa! I did some experimenting on a new shading style and I think I'll be using it for future commissions.
> And I like how the current completed commissions are all primary colours lmao
> 
> @azukitan: Is she a bunny or a canine like Red?
> ...



Yay! So glad I got a spot Thanks so very much<3


----------



## azukitan (Sep 7, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Thank you for commissioning me, Zaidaa! I did some experimenting on a new shading style and I think I'll be using it for future commissions.
> And I like how the current completed commissions are all primary colours lmao
> 
> @azukitan: Is she a bunny or a canine like Red?
> ...



Eeee, thank you for accepting! ILYSM <333 Blue is a bunny, but you can draw her similar to Red! o u o

And lolcakes @ the RBY comment. I didn't even notice that until you pointed it out XD


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 7, 2014)

Yesss!!!!
^_^



Spoiler: Reference link



http://imgur.com/a/9gtLY#0


I would actually love to be wearing something hip like this: http://33.media.tumblr.com/9a1804f90954fae7389381d520675b47/tumblr_n4gny0gq7G1rz3gsjo1_500.png
or 
http://38.media.tumblr.com/a23e36e872b03cc6850dfd7f1f4800a9/tumblr_n87wbkQhjh1rz3gsjo1_500.png

Maybe have a pizza or noodle bowl print on the front of the sweater?

If I get picked that is! Totally okay, if I don't though! 
I still love my first commission from you. <3


----------



## azukitan (Sep 7, 2014)

Wowowow, Zaidaa's OC is rockin' in that outfit 8D <3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 7, 2014)

I bump my offer to 350 TBT in hopes I nab a slot. ^^


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 7, 2014)

@Alvery: I would love to! Adding you to the list now!

@Kairi-Kitten: You're welcome ^^

@azukitan: OK! And yeah, I only noticed it after I uploaded Zaidaa's piece on my Photobucket account ahaha

@DrewDiddy1996: Thanks for the offer but I've already accepted 4 female OCs, and I really want to draw someone's male OC before closing this round. But I'll consider drawing your character in the next opening?


----------



## Alvery (Sep 7, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> @Alvery: I would love to! Adding you to the list now!
> 
> @Kairi-Kitten: You're welcome ^^
> 
> ...


OMG yes!!  Thank you so much for accepting me! ^^ 
Your art is really great! :3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 7, 2014)

Aww ok, no worries. I guess I'll keep a hawk's eye on this thread while I wait for the next round of commissions.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 7, 2014)

Her hair is wavy, but in my story, it was curly when she was young, so any is fine! ^_^

Thank you soo much :3


----------



## Zane (Sep 7, 2014)

ooh does this mean there's still a spot for male characters? *v* 'cause if so I will submit mine for your consideration. 

photobucket shrunk wip, he's the redhead and ooc in this pic cuz he's tipsy

i have a couple full body refs but they're not all that good, if you decide to draw him I don't mind which shirt you use. xP
he has an axe bc he's a woodsman lol sorry this is a doodle
also doesn't like to be touched 

I was experimenting with watermarks on the last one sorry, I oughta reupload it sometime.

personality traits hm basically a strong and independent character, enjoys working in the woods, also enjoys tasks like cooking, secretly is afraid of bugs. he's somewhat emotionally distant and doesn't smile often (I tend to draw him looking annoyed a lot haha)


----------



## K a y K a y (Sep 7, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Thank you for commissioning me, Zaidaa! I did some experimenting on a new shading style and I think I'll be using it for future commissions.
> And I like how the current completed commissions are all primary colours lmao
> 
> @azukitan: Is she a bunny or a canine like Red?
> ...



Super late reply here, sorry about that. ~ I can't see the image.. I'm. Not sure why.. Hmm :/


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 7, 2014)

Heads up, I can't see it either.

Says it's been removed.


----------



## Katelyn (Sep 7, 2014)

None of the pictures are showing up :/


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah they all say they've been removed


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 7, 2014)

Ack, sorry about that. I was moving all the images into a separate album on Photobucket late last night to keep it organised. Thanks for letting me know everyone!







Finished azukitan's and ZanessaGaily's commissions! I hope you guys like it!

@Zane: Accepted! All slots for this round is now closed.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 7, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Ack, sorry about that. I was moving all the images into a separate album on Photobucket late last night to keep it organised. Thanks for letting me know everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*LOVES ON YOU FOREVER* <3333333333
I can never, ever, EVER get tired of your art. Omg, is it terrible me to say that you're my favorite artist on TBT? I'm so sorry, but it's trueee. You're just that awesome ;u; Thank you for drawing Blue for me! She's perfect in every sense. Aaaah, I'm filled with so many happy emotions right now. *glomps you endlessly* XDDD


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 7, 2014)

//squeals
she's so good <3 <3
thank you so much


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 7, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Ack, sorry about that. I was moving all the images into a separate album on Photobucket late last night to keep it organised. Thanks for letting me know everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uwaaahhh, these are absolutely stunning<3


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 7, 2014)

@azukitan: Aaah I'm glad you like it!! And thank you very much for the sweet compliment! ♥～(?▽?人) //glomp'd

@ZanessaGaily: You're very welcome!

@Kairi-Kitten: Thank you!

Also the front post has been fixed. Hopefully all images works now!


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 7, 2014)

Those are so perfect! Great work, as always!


----------



## Zane (Sep 8, 2014)

Hhhh thanks for accepting mine :') I'm excited! Love how you drew ZanessaGaily's OC.


----------



## K a y K a y (Sep 8, 2014)

Aaaah (Sorry for the late reply, been super busy) I love it!! Thank you so much again <3 <3


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks guys!! And I'm glad you like it Zaidaa ^^

@Kairi-Kitten: I've been meaning to ask you before (I keep forgetting oops) about if you have any references of her shoes. If you could provide a ref that would be great!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 10, 2014)

Ah sorry yes I do Here it is:



Spoiler















Had to do a separate piece for her feet xD They're basically women's Chinese shoes


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 10, 2014)

@Kairi-Kitten: No worries! Hopefully it'll be done by Friday or Saturday at the latest. uvu


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 10, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> @Kairi-Kitten: No worries! Hopefully it'll be done by Friday or Saturday at the latest. uvu



Sounds good to me, looking forward to it<3


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 15, 2014)

I hope you like it! uvu


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 15, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> I hope you like it! uvu



POGJDFJGLDFJ<3<3 She is perfect Uwah thank you so much! Now I need to find a use for her yay<3


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 15, 2014)

@Kairi-Kitten: You're welcome! 

Edited the front post a bit because why not. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 15, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> @Kairi-Kitten: You're welcome!
> 
> Edited the front post a bit because why not. ?\_(ツ)_/?



Thanks again Going to be keeping her as my avatar for some time, loved the pic that much


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 15, 2014)

@Kairi-Kitten: Wow that was fast! And I feel honoured that you use it as your avatar. Q_Q


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

Kairi's honeybabe is so tsundere, wahaha! Totemo kawaii desu~! <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 15, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> @Kairi-Kitten: Wow that was fast! And I feel honoured that you use it as your avatar. Q_Q



You captured her expression so perfectly, so I just had to, her whole picture is perfect I am also honored to have one of your beautiful drawings!


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 15, 2014)

@azukitan: Now that you mention it she does look tsundere lmao
"D-don't call me kawaii, b-baka!!"

@Kairi-Kitten: Aaaah I'm so happy to hear that! tbh I had a rough day today but your post cheered me up. (/ v\)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 15, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> @azukitan: Now that you mention it she does look tsundere lmao
> "D-don't call me kawaii, b-baka!!"
> 
> @Kairi-Kitten: Aaaah I'm so happy to hear that! tbh I had a rough day today but your post cheered me up. (/ v\)



Ah she is Tsundere<3 xD Perfect!<3 Awwww glad I could cheer you up a little Absolutely no problem<(^_^


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm in love with that drawing in your banner, Honeyprince!


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 23, 2014)

@Noodles_: Thanks! She's one of the characters from an idea I made a while ago. uvu

Also I finished Alvery's commission! I had fun experimenting her hair and she's such a super neat character to draw! Please let me know if you want me to change anything, otherwise thanks for being patient!



I'm only waiting for Zane's payment atm so once again I'm open for commissions!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 23, 2014)

I know you did my OC and prefer OC's but would you be averse to trying my Mayor at all?


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> @Noodles_: Thanks! She's one of the characters from an idea I made a while ago. uvu
> 
> Also I finished Alvery's commission! I had fun experimenting her hair and she's such a super neat character to draw! Please let me know if you want me to change anything, otherwise thanks for being patient!
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh! ? She's way too cute! :3 And the little shark is super appropriate XD I didn't mind waiting at all, btw! Thank you so much! :>


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 23, 2014)

@Kairi-Kitten: You can post reference of your mayor here if you like but I can't guarantee that I'll draw them sorry! orz

@Alvery: Phew, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 23, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> @Kairi-Kitten: You can post reference of your mayor here if you like but I can't guarantee that I'll draw them sorry! orz
> 
> @Alvery: Phew, I'm glad you like it!



Haha that's fine Putting ref here just in case:



Spoiler








If you do decide to draw her she can either look menacing with a gun or cutesy with a gun xD
Here is the ref of the type of gun I would wan.:







Ah otherwise I would also love my OC again but in a Black Chinese dress with Chinese shoes looking very smexy? Only if you're up for it xD without the bow in her hair this time xD refs here:



Spoiler








By Zane<3




By You<3
And of course a dress fitting for her:




Possibly w/ her hair in a cute bun with some hair flowing down and chopsticks in her hair



If this is not possible it is perfectly alright


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

Of course I would like it :3 Your art is super adorable! 

Just tossing this out here, but would you be willing to draw her again? Just wearing something different? 


Spoiler: probs gonna get rejected, but eh :>








by Amore (isn't it adorable :3)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 23, 2014)

Edited my post to include my OC as well with a different outfit/pose If not it's alright xD Off to sleep now


----------



## lazuli (Sep 23, 2014)

OH MAN DUDE could i reserve a slot while i get a ref together??


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 23, 2014)

@Kairi-Kitten: Could you provide a reference or describe what sort of gun you want your mayor to carry? Otherwise I'll consider her!

@Alvery: waah thank you! ;v;
Mmm I just did a piece of her so I'll consider drawing her again. If not then I will most likely accept her in the next round if that's OK?

@cosmonaut: Sure!


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes, that's perfectly fine c: I wasn't expecting to even get considered


----------



## azukitan (Sep 23, 2014)

I tried to fight the urge to request again, but to no avail. honeyprince's art tempts me so~
Would you perhaps consider drawing couple art of these two? TwT


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 23, 2014)

Ah! Thanks for reminding me about that, azukitan! I knew I forgot something... orz

I was going to ask everyone's opinion about how they feel if I started to do couple art? They're definitely going to be more time consuming and cost more, and I may have to decrease the number of slots for single art to give me time to work on these.

An example I've been working on between Alvery's and Zane's commissions when I was in an art slump:



Spoiler



Obviously a WIP, as the final result will turn out like the single alternative I've been doing - coloured, (cleaned) sketchy lines.





(550x600)​


I was thinking of pricing it around 450-600 TBT bells for that size... but I might do it like last time where people offer what they think it's worth?

What do you guys think? @_@


----------



## Alvery (Sep 23, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Ah! Thanks for reminding me about that, azukitan! I knew I forgot something... orz
> 
> I was going to ask everyone's opinion about how they feel if I started to do couple art? They're definitely going to be more time consuming and cost more, and I may have to decrease the number of slots for single art to give me time to work on these.
> 
> ...


Aw, that's so cute! :3 Well, 500TBT does sound reasonable, considering how hard it is to draw couple art. Although, since not everyone may order couple art, instead of putting it as its own slot and reducing the number of single slots, maybe you could merely put it as a option that counts for 2-3 slots? :>


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes! I love your couples art!! 
I would definitely pay 500-600 TBT for one.

I wouldn't mind getting a couple's drawing this time around if you are thinking about accepting them.
But here's if I get picked for this new round of commissions: ^_^


Spoiler: Reference link



http://imgur.com/a/9gtLY#0

An outfits similar to these? 
http://31.media.tumblr.com/d734610bb801fe5f7e352637a833cd8c/tumblr_n1zwlskhQx1qjz1ozo1_500.png
http://33.media.tumblr.com/bde16f1e000f877940bec38d39b34de2/tumblr_n1w4qsCjok1qjz1ozo1_500.png
http://33.media.tumblr.com/9a1804f90954fae7389381d520675b47/tumblr_n4gny0gq7G1rz3gsjo1_500.png


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 23, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Wahhhh if I read this right that means your accepting.
> 
> I'll edit my form now.
> 
> ...




YAY your open again. I really hope I get chosen this time! ^^


----------



## lazuli (Sep 23, 2014)

Spoiler: wahh sorry










i hope this is ok........
E: sorry its rushed so some of him looks weird........


----------



## neon-tetra (Sep 23, 2014)

Would you consider drawing fanart? or a character from a series?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 23, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> @Kairi-Kitten: Could you provide a reference or describe what sort of gun you want your mayor to carry? Otherwise I'll consider her!
> 
> @Alvery: waah thank you! ;v;
> Mmm I just did a piece of her so I'll consider drawing her again. If not then I will most likely accept her in the next round if that's OK?
> ...



Updated/edited my last post w/ gun ref


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 23, 2014)

Can you draw 



Spoiler: refs




 and 


Also luckypinch {cat patchwork} is outgoing loud and happy go lucky. Pumpkin {dream weaver} is lax cool crisp and quiet.  
;3; I just love your art Omfg.


----------



## a potato (Sep 23, 2014)

Could you draw Jack Skellington in your lovely style? I know it's not an OC but I just think it'll be cool.


----------



## starlark (Sep 23, 2014)

oh my gosh this thread is the cutest ;;
could you draw mine? let me know when you want me to transfer 
(its blood on the bottom of her dress but i'd prefer you not to draw the blood or the lantern plz )
clicky


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Sep 23, 2014)

oomg your stuff is so adorable...

would you be willing to do my oc aldin from this thread?: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-art-trade-thread-(-&#12444;&#9671;&#12444;-)


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 23, 2014)

And here is Zane's commission! Please let me know if you like me to change anything. I fought the urge to dress him in a waiter's outfit :3c


@Kairi-Kitten: I've never drew a gun before so this seems like a fun challenge. uvu Accepted!

@Alvery: Hmm, I'll definitely try that out in the next round and see how it works out. Thanks Alvery!

@Noodles_: Ooh I love the clothes you chose! Accepted!

@DrewDiddy1996: And you will. :3c Accepted!

@cosmonaut: He's a really cute policeman!! Accepted!

@neon-tetra: Sorry, I don't draw fanart because I feel bad for making someone to pay for it?? 
Who's this character you had in mind though?

@oyasumibunbun: Man I'm so happy that I get to draw cute boys I can't refuse. qvq Accepted!

Slots are now taken!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 23, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> And here is Zane's commission! Please let me know if you like me to change anything. I fought the urge to dress him in a waiter's outfit :3c
> 
> 
> @Kairi-Kitten: I've never drew a gun before so this seems like a fun challenge. uvu Accepted!
> ...



Huzzah I feel honored, thanks so much


----------



## Zane (Sep 23, 2014)

oh my goddd that is amazing, I love it! Thank you!! ; v; Is that spaghetti ?? haha it's so adorable I can't get over it wahhh<3
ooo a waiter's outfit would be pretty cute ;D Wahaha


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 23, 2014)

@Kairi-Kitten: No problem! ^^

@ Zane: It is! I didn't know what kind of dishes he usually make so I chose what I was craving atm ahaha. I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 23, 2014)

Yay! Thanks for accepting me. ^_^

Are you currently taking requests for couples commissions? If so, let me know so I can send you the correct amount of TBT.
If not, a single person is perfectly fine with me too.


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 23, 2014)

No problem!

I decided to accept commissions for couple art in the next round and see how it works out? I think 500TBT bells is a reasonable price as well so let's hope for the best!


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 23, 2014)

That's fine! 
And I think 500 TBT would be a great price for your couples art!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 24, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> And here is Zane's commission! Please let me know if you like me to change anything. I fought the urge to dress him in a waiter's outfit :3c
> 
> 
> @Kairi-Kitten: I've never drew a gun before so this seems like a fun challenge. uvu Accepted!
> ...



OMG YAY this made my day! So stoked and thankful! Your one of my fave styles on this forum! ^^

I'll send a detailed description of my character via p.m. hope you don't mind! ^^


----------



## azukitan (Sep 24, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> No problem!
> 
> I decided to accept commissions for couple art in the next round and see how it works out? I think 500TBT bells is a reasonable price as well so let's hope for the best!



Yosh! Gives me time to make more BTB XD


----------



## Alvery (Sep 24, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> No problem!
> 
> I decided to accept commissions for couple art in the next round and see how it works out? I think 500TBT bells is a reasonable price as well so let's hope for the best!



No problem for the advice! c: (Rather tempted to order a couple one next round - but I need to make the ref ;~


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Sep 24, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> @oyasumibunbun: Man I'm so happy that I get to draw cute boys I can't refuse. qvq Accepted!



/EXCITED SQUAWKING
yay!!! tysm ;w;;;


----------



## starlark (Sep 24, 2014)

hi um i know you don't want to draw my oc (no one around here does ;_; ) but i don't think you responded to me D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm a little confused, i offered TBT for it but i'm not sure if that's not first come first serve or if it's all not first come first serve asdfghjkl;


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 24, 2014)

starlark said:


> i'm a little confused, i offered TBT for it but i'm not sure if that's not first come first serve or if it's all not first come first serve asdfghjkl;



hihi. It states on the first page that "_First come first serve rule doesn't apply here_."


----------



## starlark (Sep 24, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> hihi. It states on the first page that "_First come first serve rule doesn't apply here_."



i know that but i don't know whether that applies to the second spoiler or the first spoiler D:


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 24, 2014)

@DrewDiddy1996: Received PM, thanks! Definitely makes it easier once I get around to yours!

@azukitan: That's great! I thought it would be too sudden to start it this round. uvu

@Alvery: Ooh, curious to see who are these couple you have in mind!

@oyasumibunbun: No problem!

@starlark: Ah, sorry for missing your post! ;;

Please don't feel dispirited if I didn't choose you in this round! The reason I didn't accept your OC was because there were already 3 female characters that were accepted before I got to yours. I didn't clarify in the front post, but somewhere in one of my posts I stated that I prefer having few female and few male characters in the slots.

I'm not sure if I understand your question clearly, but the 'first-come-first-serve' rule isn't applied specifically on either the first or second spoiler. The first spoiler is just a showcase of finished commissions I've done so far, and the second spoiler is, well, bunch of personal art that I thought I'll share. c:

If you have any more questions please feel free to PM me! Otherwise the next time I update the front post I'll make sure to edit the information there to avoid confusion.


----------



## starlark (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh right, no it's fine, I was just a little confused is all.  what I meant was I thought the first spoiler was exclusively for commissions haha~

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't mind waiting to repost at all :3


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 24, 2014)

I thought it might be something like that but I wasn't 100% sure. (?・∀・`)

Nevertheless I'm glad that I answered your question!


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 26, 2014)

Here you go, Kairi-Kitten! I kinda tweaked her skirt a little so I hope you don't mind. u_u;;


Spoiler: never to be finished orz








I haven't drew animals for few months so today I did a rough sketch on a character that's been on my mind lately. I think I pretty much got the basic down, but I haven't decided the colours yet. my least favourite part...


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 26, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Here you go, Kairi-Kitten! I kinda tweaked her skirt a little so I hope you don't mind. u_u;;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: never to be finished orz
> ...



UWAAAHH she looks too cool<3 Thanks so much, another new avatar with her


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm glad you like it! And thank you, that's really sweet of you. //v//


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 26, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> I'm glad you like it! And thank you, that's really sweet of you. //v//



D'awww no problem at all, thanks so much again<3 I also may use her on my ref haha, I feel its time for some image swaps xD


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow that's really good!! So much more excited for mine  now!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 26, 2014)

swings by again to smooch senpais art
huagghhgf i love your art so much sobs


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Sep 27, 2014)

I've been lurking like crazy and never got a slot

People be ninjas

Just wanted to say that I am inspired by your art everyday and I want to celebrate you and your art

Sorry >w< ill leave now //>A<//


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 27, 2014)

@DrewDiddy1996: Aww thanks Drew!

@Shirohibiki: Shirooo I'm so happy to see you again in my thread! ♥ //kisses you back

@Kawaii Cupcakes: Sorry about that! I think it's because of timezone differences so I keep that in mind the next time I open the slots.

!!! Gosh I'm kinda frazzled atm, but I'm really honoured to hear that I inspired you. It's people like you that helps me improve and continue drawing. (?;ω;｀)

I will post the finished commissions tomorrow. So until then, I'm gonna head to bed because I'm pooped.


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 27, 2014)

Been listening to kradness and Drakengard 3 OST as I power through commissions. uwu Anyway, here's Noodles_'s and DrewDiddy1996's commissions! I think Drew's has to be the biggest piece I've done so far ovo

*Some news:*
Soooo you guys might be aware that I've been having art block for a while now. I think it's because I feel like I'm not improving in each art I make so I kinda fell into this weird slump?? So I decided to do something different with Noodles_'s and DrewDiddy1996's and I think I see some improvements this time and I quite like how it came out. I'll be producing similar results in future commissions but don't worry, they're still the same canvas size (243x400 - except Drew's) and the same price! Just... bigger I guess lmao

Sorry if it's an inconvenience. orz


----------



## azukitan (Sep 27, 2014)

Those look amazing, princey! *u* I'm falling hard for your art all over again~


----------



## Benevoir (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you! I'm quite happy with how these two came out. (*?艸`*)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 27, 2014)

Uwah they look FAB O_O Beautiful work as usual


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 27, 2014)

Those look absolutely amazing, honeyprince! I'm always excited to see your work.
Her outfit and expression is perfect. Thank you so much!

I look forward to seeing your future art.


----------



## Alvery (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh my, they look great!  It's good that you're getting out of your slump, too :3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 27, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Been listening to kradness and Drakengard 3 OST as I power through commissions. uwu Anyway, here's Noodles_'s and DrewDiddy1996's commissions! I think Drew's has to be the biggest piece I've done so far ovo
> 
> *Some news:*
> Soooo you guys might be aware that I've been having art block for a while now. I think it's because I feel like I'm not improving in each art I make so I kinda fell into this weird slump?? So I decided to do something different with Noodles_'s and DrewDiddy1996's and I think I see some improvements this time and I quite like how it came out. I'll be producing similar results in future commissions but don't worry, they're still the same canvas size (243x400 - except Drew's) and the same price! Just... bigger I guess lmao
> ...



BOWS DOWN TO YOU!!!! :O

I also just wanted to say that the improvements are very evident in these 2 pieces!! I absolutely love how you posed my character and the eyes are fantastic!! And your new watermark/signature/stamp is really nice. 

I'm 100% sure I will be back to commission you once I create my new warrior OC! ^^

Stay amazing! ^^

Oh and I appreciate that you did everything as requested on my p.m! Rating your shop 5 stars right now! ^^


----------

